# Beaver trapping using float sets



## On a call

Hi Guys...Maybe you can help me out. I am trapping a few streams for an ADC job. I am doing well







but not on some floot sets. I made three V shaped floating sets in which I used 1" x 4" 's with a 1" foam between the boards. The trap is placed at the open part of the V with bait on the inside near the point of the V. They float well even with the 330 in place. Problem I am having, they are not using/ visting them. I baited them with maple and pear wood shaved a bit for smell. The stream is slow moving and I set these set both above and down stream of the dam. I am cathing them however by knockin down part of the dam at the corner and placing #3 a foot below the surface on the up stream side. Every time I check...another beaver....so why are the floats not working ??









Thanks much.


----------



## catcapper

Maybe cause they have to keep fix'in that dam hole.Ha,Ha,Ha. I don't know,I've never used a float for Beaver---try some gland lure instead of the maple & pear shavings. Some of the other guys that use floats will probaly chime in to give you some better ideas. I only use floats for rats.


----------



## On a call

catcapper said:


> Maybe cause they have to keep fix'in that dam hole.Ha,Ha,Ha. I don't know,I've never used a float for Beaver---try some gland lure instead of the maple & pear shavings. Some of the other guys that use floats will probaly chime in to give you some better ideas. I only use floats for rats.


Yeah...maybe they are too busy working and not looking for a good free meal, with a little steel. ha ha. How well do you do with floating rat set ?? I have a two really large marshes to trap next year. 3 x 1 miles...not all cattail but there is open water and woods mixed in. I was thinking of making square boards to take 4 leg holds ????

Thanks !


----------



## catcapper

I use coni's on my floats. I make float boxes that will accept 2 or 4 traps and use just enough foam so that they submerge the traps half way down into the water. Put'em 20-30 feet from shore and cover the center with reeds and some bait and a rat can't pass one by. I really like homemade colony traps in rat channels. I build mine 24"dia.X 6' long. They hold quite a few rats and sometimes I'll nab a beaver.


----------



## On a call

catcapper said:


> I use coni's on my floats. I make float boxes that will accept 2 or 4 traps and use just enough foam so that they submerge the traps half way down into the water. Put'em 20-30 feet from shore and cover the center with reeds and some bait and a rat can't pass one by. I really like homemade colony traps in rat channels. I build mine 24"dia.X 6' long. They hold quite a few rats and sometimes I'll nab a beaver.


I like the idea of floating rat set with coni...I have the chance to buy like new ones for $ 2.25 about 150 or so. How stackable are your floats ? That is why I was thinking of a float 1.5 foot square and dividing it into four placements for the #1 leg holds. I could put 6 - 8 into a milk crate size box. ??...???

wow..no...WOW....those are really big collony traps I do not know if we have enough rats in one collony to fill such a trap...but wow...if it would fill up mmmm...daddy's happy !


----------



## tjc1230

Float sets are great for rats but beavers just don't pay much attention to them. Gland lure may help but you will be more sucessful with castor mound sets. This is the hot time of year for those. Good luck.


----------

